
Lessons from Interviews of Pre-Eminent VCs in 2000 (2014) - marvel_boy
http://tomtunguz.com/done-deals/?utm_content=bufferec870&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
jbyers
(2014) which makes this even more mind-bending.

~~~
nborwankar
Hi Tomasz,

Ann Winblad talked about 4-5 months of product before an IPO. The huge
difference now seems to be no consideration of profit or even projected
profitability.

IMHO, this is beginning to hugely distort what it even means to be a business
today.

Understandably no one wants to dwell on this, but it's important when we look
at what has changed.

~~~
sjg007
The equation has been reversed it's about future revenues. Who can you sell to
rather than how much you take in. User growth was a proxy for this which is
why it has become emphasized. Revenue trails growth and so forth is the
saying. It's been valid in the case of Google, Facebook and not in others (say
MySpace)

